# But (rather)



## 123xyz

What is the Turkish word for "but" in the sense of "rather" or "on the contrary"? Is "ama" used in this sense too, just like "but" in English?

Example sentences:

This is not a mouse, but a rat.
Bu fare değil, ama sıçandır (?)

I don't want to speak to you, but to your brother.
Seninle hayır, ama erkek kardeşinle konuşmak istiyorum (?)

I tried not to call him, but text him. 
Ona telefon etmeye hayır, ama haber göndermeye denedim (?)

Thank you in advance


----------



## adelan

123xyz said:


> This is not a mouse, but a rat.
> Bu fare değil, ama sıçandır (?) - *Bu fare değil, sıçan.*
> 
> I don't want to speak to you, but to your brother.
> Seninle hayır, ama erkek kardeşinle konuşmak istiyorum (?) *Seninle değil, abinle (kardeşinle) konuşmak istiyorum.*
> 
> I tried not to call him, but text him.
> Ona telefon etmeye hayır, ama haber göndermeye denedim (?) *Ona telefon etmeye çalışmadım, mesaj attım.*



We don't have _not.. but_... clause as in English. "değil" or "me-ma" negatives are enough, you don't have to use "ama".

These are the most natural translations I can suggest.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the reply. I have a follow up question, though - why did you change "denemek" to "çalışmak"? Can't "denemek" be used to mean "to try"?


----------



## adelan

You may use "denemek" here but for me "çalışmak" is more natural. 

"Denemek" is used when you don't know the results, maybe you are trying first time, such as 

I want to try that parfume - Bu parfümü denemek istiyorum.

I will try to make a cake today. Bugün kek yapmayı deneyeceğim.

"Çalışmak" has underlying meanings of success or failure.

I was trying to reach you since yesterday - Dünden beri sana ulaşmaya çalışıyorum.

I'll try better next time. Gelecek sefer daha çok çalışacağım.


----------



## 123xyz

How interesting - thank you for the clarification.


----------



## adelan

My pleasure 123xyz,

We are *trying to* help everyone - Herkese yardım etmey*e* *çalışıyoruz.*
When you learn Turkish, you may *try to* translate sentences - Türkçe öğrendiğiniz zaman siz de cümleleri tercüme etmey*i deneyebilirsiniz.*


----------

